# Mr. Deadguy



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not very fond of ventriloquism, but I've got to appreciate this guy's gimmick!

http://mrdeadguy.com/galleries.html


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

He is one handsome devil!

And this gave me inspiration!
http://mrdeadguy.com/MrDeadguy/Home-Sweet-Home1.jpg
BL has ornate things to hang on walls quite often, it would be cool to make a door like this one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw his lips move!..Oh wait. No lips.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you givin' me lip, doc?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

http://mrdeadguy.com/MrDeadguy/Good-Afternoon.jpg
I want to make this tombstone. Looks to be fairly easy to make with foam. The problem is making it so it can be stored away in the off season.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> http://mrdeadguy.com/MrDeadguy/Good-Afternoon.jpg
> I want to make this tombstone. Looks to be fairly easy to make with foam. The problem is making it so it can be stored away in the off season.


Yepper.....dats a good stone! who cares about storage?
....keep it out in the backyard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I just can't get the look of that tombstone out of my head so........... I started making the wreath for the upper part of the stone the other day. I'm making it out of dryer lint clay. Once I get the camera back from my daughter I'll start taking pics. of the process and post it in showroom. 

Thanks for the link Sickie.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

how do you guys find this stuff???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL by surfing and keeping eyes and ears open.


----------

